# Sigma 18-35 f/1.8 DC?



## preppyak (Apr 18, 2013)

May be fake, but, the rumored specs are thus. I hope it's true, because Sigma has really been pushing things forward lately

Designed for APS-C based DSLR cameras
Ultrasonic autofocus (HSM)
9 aperture blades
Type A (Art), which guarantees quality materials, metal bayonet
Filter size: 72mm
Minimum aperture: f/16
Lens construction: 17 elements in 12 groups
The maximum magnification ratio: 0.23x
Weight: 810 grams, length: 121mm
Angle of view: 76.5 - 44.2°
Internal zoom and focusing
Minimal focusing distance: 28cm

http://photorumors.com/2013/04/17/sigma-18-35mm-f1-8-dc-hsm-lens-leaked/


----------



## jcoz (Apr 18, 2013)

Lighter and smaller than the 24-70 2.8...

http://petapixel.com/2013/04/17/leaked-photos-appear-to-show-a-beastly-sigma-18-35mm-f1-8-lens/


----------



## lonelywhitelights (Apr 18, 2013)

Sigma have confirmed that the lens is real, it looks fantastic. If only I still had my 7D

http://fstoppers.com/sigma-confirms-rumors-the-18-35mm-f1-8-is-the-real-deal


----------



## SpartanII (Apr 18, 2013)

I think I'll stay aps-c a bit longer than planned. Certainly this should put pressure on Canon to become more innovative in the lens arena. Even more considering Sigma's success with their new 35mm f/1.4.


----------



## Albi86 (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like the ultimate travel lens! At 35mm it will also do for a decent portrait lens on APS-C!

I'm becoming more and more a Sigma fanboy


----------



## xps (Apr 18, 2013)

@ dpreview.com:

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2013/04/18/Sigma-announces-worlds-first-F1-8-constant-aperture-zoom-lens


----------



## xps (Apr 18, 2013)

Albi86 said:


> Looks like the ultimate travel lens! At 35mm it will also do for a decent portrait lens on APS-C!
> 
> I'm becoming more and more a Sigma fanboy



+1 if: the IQ is ok & the price not on Canons pricing orientated


----------



## that1guyy (Apr 18, 2013)

GEEZUS I didn't even know that 1.8 on a zoom lens was possible. This is incredible. Good job Sigma.


----------



## Albi86 (Apr 18, 2013)

xps said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the ultimate travel lens! At 35mm it will also do for a decent portrait lens on APS-C!
> ...



Don't expect it to be cheap. It's a unique lens, and Sigma will take its toll for it. Also, it seems that they didn't spare on special glass and on glass in general (810g!).


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 18, 2013)

Holy 5h!t ... f/1.8 on a zoom lens? ... if its real, that'd be freakin AWESOME!


----------



## Albi86 (Apr 18, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Holy 5h!t ... f/1.8 on a zoom lens? ... if its real, that'd be freakin AWESOME!



It is real, it's been officially announced


----------



## funkboy (Apr 18, 2013)

Judging from the way other ultra-large-aperture zooms are designed (e.g. the Oly 35-100 f/2) I'd guess that the design is basically a 35-70 f/3.5 with a reversed 2x teleconverter at the back.

I imagine that an FF version of this concept would weigh well north of a kilogram (& cost well north of a kilobuck).

Kudos to Sigma for being innovative once again. Hopefully this will show C & N that there's real demand for more large-aperture lenses.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 18, 2013)

funkboy said:


> Judging from the way other ultra-large-aperture zooms are designed (e.g. the Oly 35-100 f/2) I'd guess that the design is basically a 35-70 f/3.5 with a reversed 2x teleconverter at the back.
> 
> I imagine that an FF version of this concept would weigh well north of a kilogram (& cost well north of a kilobuck).
> 
> Kudos to Sigma for being innovative once again. Hopefully this will show C & N that there's real demand for more large-aperture lenses.



I've said this before and I'll say again, do we really mind a 1.4 kg lens that covers 24-70 at f1.8? We carry the 70-200 with that weight with no issues, so why not a 24-70?


----------



## Albi86 (Apr 18, 2013)

Viggo said:


> funkboy said:
> 
> 
> > Judging from the way other ultra-large-aperture zooms are designed (e.g. the Oly 35-100 f/2) I'd guess that the design is basically a 35-70 f/3.5 with a reversed 2x teleconverter at the back.
> ...



I think there would be problems in doing a _sharp_ lens with those features. If you look at the MTF charts for this Sigma it's clear that border performance suffers quite a bit wide open - and it's only a 15 MP APSC.


----------



## infared (Apr 18, 2013)

jcoz said:


> Lighter and smaller than the 24-70 2.8...
> 
> http://petapixel.com/2013/04/17/leaked-photos-appear-to-show-a-beastly-sigma-18-35mm-f1-8-lens/



Good size comparison to give you an idea of size and weight with something you might be familiar with, but not a fair lens comparison...the Canon is for FF cameras..not just APS-C. 
Still... A very exciting lens! I have the new 35mm f/1.4 and it ROCKS!
Can't use this one though as I am a FF user...but I hope the specs are incredible....I want the whole Art Line to be fantastic!


----------



## bchernicoff (Apr 18, 2013)

Quick someone gripe about the lack of OS! ;D I kid.

Seriously though, great job Sigma! Love my trio of Sigma 1.4 primes!


----------



## pierceography (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm not gonna get too excited for this until we see actual photos and MTF charts.

And it being for crop bodies only is a huge disappointment. I get that FF lenses are more difficult to engineer, and this is a good start... but I would have loved for this to be a FF lens.

But regardless, kudos to Sigma. They're clearly stepping their game up of late.


----------

